# Pork Chop Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

5-6 pork chops
1 can cream of mushroom soup
2-3 onions sliced
6-8 potatoes peeled and sliced
1/2 american cheese
2 tbsp oil

Brown pork chops in oil, cover with onion slices. spoon on mushroom soup and spread over onions. Place potatoes on the top to cover onion and mushroom mixture. Salt and pepper to taste. Top with cheese slices overlapping to cover potatoes. cover and bake at 350 degs for 1 hour.


----------

